# wow



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

659 (14 members & 645 guests)

and I think most of them are reading ArabianNights thread


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

err I cant read - I like pictures only


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> err I cant read - I like pictures only




you can be arrested for that


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> you can be arrested for that


i wish


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just noticed that the thread was somehow posted on Google News for Egypt, that probably explains all the hit.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I noticed that too. Part 1 of my threads has a read of around over 900 - how?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Now its over 3000 hits, you're famous!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

oh, bloody 'ell!


----------

